# Color Management for sublimation in Corel X5



## creativengraving (May 18, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience/luck setting up color management for sublimation in Corel X5? We are using an Epson 4800 and a Ricoh GX7000.

The new color management system is very confusing and we can't seem to find anyone who can address sublimation specifically.

Thanks in advance.

Rob Crumrine
CreativEngraving & Marking
Pekin, IL


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Rob,

Give me a call and I can get you all set up.


----------



## twilite44 (Jan 21, 2010)

When you print your document the Print dialog has a tab for color. You will be able to configure the printer's color management there.


----------



## Senty (Aug 3, 2011)

I am having trouble setting up my color management for corel draw x5 for my epson 1410 anyone got any ideas how..... i do have 1 instruction manual but it only has the setup for x3 & x4 which i tried but to no avail

Cheers Senty


----------



## jpdesignerts (Jul 7, 2012)

I have been using Corel 4, and have updated to corel 5. We have had no trouble printing with corel 4, now when we print with corel 5 it will only print very light grey for the design but the registration marks are pure black. When have tried to change the setting but I do not know what i am missing. We use the Canon Pro 9000.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jpdesignerts said:


> I have been using Corel 4, and have updated to corel 5. We have had no trouble printing with corel 4, now when we print with corel 5 it will only print very light grey for the design but the registration marks are pure black. When have tried to change the setting but I do not know what i am missing. We use the Canon Pro 9000.


You might try a different forum, Canon is not a sublimation printer, since no one here uses Canon (for sublimation).


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Senty said:


> I am having trouble setting up my color management for corel draw x5 for my epson 1410 anyone got any ideas how..... i do have 1 instruction manual but it only has the setup for x3 & x4 which i tried but to no avail
> 
> Cheers Senty


If you have Sawgrass inks (Artanium or SubliJet) Corel 5 is supported. 

Sawgrass Europe - Epson Stylus Photo 1410


Sublijet is on a different page on the same website.


----------



## sallak (Jul 9, 2013)

Tried to Use Epson L800 with corel 5 for soblimation, colors are a mess, is there a certain setting or icc profile for that coz its not included in the printer setting


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

sallak said:


> Tried to Use Epson L800 with corel 5 for soblimation, colors are a mess, is there a certain setting or icc profile for that coz its not included in the printer setting


Your ink vendor should supply the profile, if he doesn't then you need to get one made.


----------



## sallak (Jul 9, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> Your ink vendor should supply the profile, if he doesn't then you need to get one made.


only chinese inks available in the market, no profiles
how to get one made?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

sallak said:


> only chinese inks available in the market, no profiles
> how to get one made?


In the US see this post ...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t222573.html#post1287531

If you are mostly working in vector or line art here is a good resource to educate you on the "swatch method".

CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares


----------



## sallak (Jul 9, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> In the US see this post ...
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t222573.html#post1287531
> 
> ...


Thanks alot, yes mostly vector


----------

